# 2011 Chevy Cruze ac off due to high engine temp and thermostat not indicating anything



## JulianK (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi y'all!

I'm a college student who doesn't know much about cars but enough to get around to and see if you recommendations work. Right now my car is giving me no engine lights yet the temperature cluster is displaying nothing. I had already replaced the sensor a year ago as the engine fan was running extremely fast and that fixed it. Recently the fan issue had returned and now it had been gone for a week. On tonight's drive I realized the cluster was not working and then the screen displayed "Ac off due to high engine temp". I pulled over and checked everything and the air around the engine hadn't seemed warmer than the previous times I had worked on the car and thus thinking it is safe to keep driving. Anything would be great help. Thank you ahead a time for any help anyone is able to produce it!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

2013 Cruze A/C off due to high engine temp

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Check the ECT sensor on the radiator is plugged in also check the ECT on the water outlet. check coolant levels. If low top off and looks for leaks / sweet smell.

also would help to know if you have the 1.4L or the 1.8L engine.


----------



## Mgt (Jan 20, 2020)

I have a 2012 Cruze, and no clue. A dashboard message of 'A/C off due to high temp' turned on. Within seconds it went off. The temperature gauge moved sporadically and intermittently, from "normal" to high, sounding a warning bell and within seconds went back to normal. The car never over heated.
I am not sure if this is an electrical situation or possibly the 2 temperature sensors and/or thermostat.
I'd appreciate any feedback before I go to my mechanic.


----------

